# Alternativ-Abrechnung über Handy - Eigentor?



## tuxedo (17 März 2005)

Hi!

Als Alternative zum Dialer - der seit heute ja neuen Registrierungsbestimmungen unterliegt (Haleluja) - wird inzwischen auch die Abrechnung via Handy angeboten. Unter folgender URL findet man im DC-Forum (16.03.2005 16:40) einen Link auf eine Seite, wo diese Handy-Abrechnung als Alternative zum Dialer stattfindet:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1226

Was mir hierbei auffällt, ist, dass im Prinzip JEDER JEDE Handy-Nummer in das entsprechende Feld eintragen kann, um den Freischalt-Pin anzufordern. Im nächsten Fenster muss dann dieser Pin eingegeben werden, der dem Besitzer der Handynummer via SMS zugeschickt wurde. Durch die Eingabe des Pins wird wahrscheinlich die vorher eingegebene und zur Pin gehördende Handynummer belastet.

Ich sehe da folgende Probleme/Fragen:
1. Ein böser Zeitgenosse kann seine Mitmenschen ärgern, indem er dort ein- oder mehrfach die Handynummern von "Bekannten" eingibt und diese mit einer Flut von SMS überschwämmen lässt.

2. Ein böser Zeigenosse kann ein Script laufen lassen, welches maasenhaft und/oder beliebige Handynummern einträgt. Da jedesmal eine SMS generiert und verschickt wird, wenn die Handynummer existiert, und das Verschicken von SMS auch etwas kostet, kann der böse Zeitgenosse so dem Betreiber des Angebots mit dieser Abrechnungsmethode erheblich Kosten verursachen.

Oder übersehe ich da etwas?
Gibt es evt. vorgeschaltete Schutzmethoden?

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass gerade auch die im Dialergeschäft befindlichen Anbieter eine solche Abrechnungsmethode anbieten, die ihnen so leicht zum Eigentor werden kann. Sonst sind die doch immer darauf aus, dass das gesamte Risiko beim "Kunden" und/oder dem Telefonnetzanbieter liegt...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sascha (17 März 2005)

Soll ruhig jemand da meine Handynummer eintippen. Wenn ich von irgendeinem mir unbekannten Anbieter eine SMS bekomme, in der er von mir Geld will oder mir ein Geschäftsangebot macht, ist das für mich Spam. Denn wenn ich mit diesem Anbieter vorher in keiner Geschäftsbeziehung stand und keine Einwilligung für die Zusendung erteilt habe, ist der Versand einer SMS an mich imho ein Verstoß gegen 823, 1004 BGB - und damit ein Fall für zivilrechtliche Schritte...


----------



## tuxedo (17 März 2005)

Jo. Das entspricht meinem Gedankengang. 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das System nicht eindringlich getestet, sondern eben nur mal soweit angeschaut habe, wie das eben möglich ist, ohne etwas zu zahlen.
Aber es sieht wirklich so aus, dass jeder jeder Handynummer eintragen kann...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ruhig jemand da meine Handynummer eintippen. Wenn ich von irgendeinem mir unbekannten Anbieter eine SMS bekomme, in der er von mir Geld will oder mir ein Geschäftsangebot macht, ist das für mich Spam. Denn wenn ich mit diesem Anbieter vorher in keiner Geschäftsbeziehung stand und keine Einwilligung für die Zusendung erteilt habe, ist der Versand einer SMS an mich imho ein Verstoß gegen 823, 1004 BGB - und damit ein Fall für zivilrechtliche Schritte...



Ha ich vermute es: Nicht der Schutz des Verbrauchers ist hier das oberste Gebot, sondern der Hass auf Unternehmen, die kostenpflichtige Inhalte anbieten.
Kaum ist der Dialer tot, wird das nächste System vorverurteilt.

Habe übrigens schon oft die Bestätigungsmail hier vom Forum bekommen, weil meine eMail-Adresse bei der Registrierung eingetragen wurde... Zum Glück gibts ja die Paragraphen... Danke Sascha!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

Anonymer Dialerdrücker und jetzt  wohl Handydrücker schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ich vermute es: Nicht der Schutz des Verbrauchers ist hier das oberste Gebot, sondern der Hass auf Unternehmen, die kostenpflichtige Inhalte anbieten.
> Kaum ist der Dialer tot, wird das nächste System vorverurteilt.
> 
> Habe übrigens schon oft die Bestätigungsmail hier vom Forum bekommen, weil meine eMail-Adresse bei der Registrierung eingetragen wurde... Zum Glück gibts ja die Paragraphen... Danke Sascha!


wow , schon jault die Gemeinde auf, wenn  man(n)  auf die Finger schaut. Das sollte 
zu noch größerer Wachsamkeit anhalten.  Nur wer sich ertappt fühlt, geifert so rum

cp


----------



## sascha (17 März 2005)

> Ha ich vermute es: Nicht der Schutz des Verbrauchers ist hier das oberste Gebot, sondern der Hass auf Unternehmen, die kostenpflichtige Inhalte anbieten.



Träum weiter.


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ich vermute es: Nicht der Schutz des Verbrauchers ist hier das oberste Gebot, sondern der Hass auf Unternehmen, die kostenpflichtige Inhalte anbieten.


Du wirst auf Betreiberseite hier niemanden finden, der Probleme damit hat, das jemand Geld im oder mit dem Internet verdient.
Ich persönlich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass man dabei niemanden bescheißen sollte. Und so lange das gemacht wird, wird es hier Diskussionsstoff geben.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

Seiten wie H[...].de nutzen schon lange das Handypament in dieser Form also ist das nun wirklich nichts Neues.

_[Bitte NUBs beachten] (bh)_


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Seiten wie H[...].de nutzen schon lange das Handypament in dieser Form also ist das nun wirklich nichts Neues.


Der Unterschied liegt in der Art des abgerechneten Contents. Für Handy-Schnickschnack ist die Abrechnung bekannt, für jeden Schrottcontent im Netz, der bisher über Neppdialer abgerechnet wurde, wäre ich nicht sicher, ob das Zukunft haben wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

Herr Vill hat also jeden Content begutachtet. Respekt.

Andreas


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Vill hat also jeden Content begutachtet. Respekt.
> 
> Andreas


Dem Angebot, uns mal ein Exemplar des vielgepriesenen "hochwertigen" Content zu zeigen, ist ja noch niemand von Euch nachgekommen. Die, die wir kennen, waren ausnahmslos Schrott.


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

Ich halte die Halbwertszeit der Abrechnung von beliebigem Internetcontent über die Mobilfunkrechnung für genau die Zeitspanne, bis die Mobilfunk-Anbieter über Beschwerden gewahr werden, was dort abgerechnet wird.

Gemäß AGBs solcher Zahlungsanbieter eignet sich diese Abrechnungsform nur, um "*telekommunikationsnahe* Dienstleistungen bargeldlos über sein Mobiltelefon bezahlen" zu wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (18 März 2005)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Vill hat also jeden Content begutachtet. Respekt.


Das fehlte noch, dass ich den Content begutachte. Ich beziehe mich da einfach auf das Urteil von Leuten, die es wissen sollten, und die reden wörtlich von "SCHROTT-PP's".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (18 März 2005)

> Ha ich vermute es: Nicht der Schutz des Verbrauchers ist hier das oberste Gebot, sondern der Hass auf Unternehmen, die kostenpflichtige Inhalte anbieten.
> Kaum ist der Dialer tot, wird das nächste System vorverurteilt.



Hier wird gar nichts vorverurteilt, sondern auf potenzielle Schwachstellen hingewiesen. Solche Schwachstellen werden übrigens auch im DC-Forum diskutiert.

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1228&perpage=15&pagenumber=2
Es scheint Unklarheit zu herrschen, wann genau Kosten entstehen.

Und Hass ist auch nicht das richtige Wort. Es ist eher nur Unverständnis darüber, dass man offensichtlich nach Zahlungsmethoden sucht, mit denen man den Schrott-Content möglichst teuer unters Volk bringen kann, anstatt den Nachweis zu erbringen, dass der Content qualitativ seinen Preis wert ist. Wenn der Content nämlich qualitativ hochwertig wäre, dann  ließe er sich auch über ein aus Verbraucherschutz sicheres Bezahlsystem verkaufen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## drboe (18 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ich vermute es: Nicht der Schutz des Verbrauchers ist hier das oberste Gebot, sondern der Hass auf Unternehmen, die kostenpflichtige Inhalte anbieten.
> Kaum ist der Dialer tot, wird das nächste System vorverurteilt.


Setz einmal Deine Neurosen-Brille ab, auf das Du klarer gucken kannst. Eine Auseinandersetzung mit den Unzulänglichkeiten und Manipulationsmöglichkeiten von Techniken ist kein Hass sondern angesichts von technikgläubigen Politik und Bürokratie ein Muss. 

Ich verstehe übrigens nicht, warum ich im Internet eine Mobilfunknummer eingeben soll, um dann über das Mobiltelefon einen Key zu erhalten. Besser wäre es, initial über das Mobiltelefon eine Anforderungs-SMS zum Normalpreis zu senden. Den Key kann man dann wie bereits implementiert zusenden.  Auf diese Weise wäre automatisch sichergestellt, dass mit den Anforderungen kein Schindluder getrieben werden kann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## OskarMaria (18 März 2005)

Hehe - die Sache stinkt. Denn bekomme ich solch ein sms unverlangt zugeschickt. Dann wird erst mal der Betrag von 1,99 Euro gepfändet. Benutze ich dann den Code nicht - dann wird angeblich das Geld wieder gutgeschrieben.

Nur wer kontrolliert das? Habe ich zB ein Prepaid Handy dann ist das Geld weg. Überprüfen kann ich das kaum. Genau so wenig, ob das jemals wieder gutgeschrieben wird.

Noch ne Kassier-Methode für den virtuellen Gulli.

OM


----------



## KatzenHai (18 März 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe - die Sache stinkt. Denn bekomme ich solch ein sms unverlangt zugeschickt. Dann wird erst mal der Betrag von 1,99 Euro gepfändet. Benutze ich dann den Code nicht - dann wird angeblich das Geld wieder gutgeschrieben.


Trotz aller Vorbehalte: DIESE Aussage habe ich bislang nicht entdecken können. 

Sollte es anders sein, werde ich nach meiner nächsten Handyrechnung hier mal wieder ein öffentliches Verfahren führen, da ich mir testweise die SMS mal habe zuschicken lassen - natürlich ohne den Code im Netz zu nutzen. Ich wüsste inzwischen auch gar nicht mehr wo, da in der SMS die Internetseite nicht angegeben ist, zu der die übersandte PIN passt.

Ich glaube, hier bist du übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, OM.


----------



## OskarMaria (18 März 2005)

Hallo Katzenhai,

die Erkenntnis kommt nicht von mir.  Ich habe mit Erstaunen im Dialercenter hier mitgelesen.

Oder verstehe ich Bahnhof?

Gruß OM


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

Frage hat sich erledigt, das ist ja wirklich Tinchen, nicht T**a 


			
				simon&garfunkel schrieb:
			
		

> me and julio down by the schoolyard


----------



## A John (19 März 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Kassier-Methode für den virtuellen Gulli.


Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich im Internet irgendeinem Fuzzi meine Handynummer gebe, wer weiß schon, wo die überall landet und wer mir da was schickt.
Durch die exzessive SMS-Abzocke sind die Leute da IMO ebenso sensibilisiert, wie beim Dialer. No Future.

Gruß A. John


----------



## tuxedo (20 März 2005)

Das Bezahlen via Handy scheint nicht so dolle zu laufen, zumindest laut folgendem Thread im DC-Forum:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1245 

Interessant ist auch, die Diskussion darueber, bei wieviel Prozent der Dialer-Einwahlen die Kosten dem Einwähler bewusst waren.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2005)

DialKing in Dialercenter schrieb:
			
		

> Che in Dialercenter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtige Erkenntnis, DialKing.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

Wer ist dieser Che? Will Sascha hauen und postet, als wäre er der bezahlte Hofnarr. Nämlich: So krass daneben, dass man es als Taktik sehen könnte, deren Ziel sich mir verschließt.


----------



## KatzenHai (21 März 2005)

Oha, jetzt wird's vielleicht witzig:

Irgendein Troll hat meiner Frau neun Mal eine solche Bestätigungs-PIN-SMS auf ihr Handy besorgt - sollte da jetzt auf der nächsten Rechnung eine Abbuchung der betroffenen Firmen auftauchen, gibt's hier wieder was zu lesen.

Rechnungslauf müsste nächste Woche sein, schau'n mer mal. Ich halte euch informiert ... :evil:


----------

